# Klye testing his 8wt!



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

Nothing like good times in the marsh with great people!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Holy cow


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

awesome congrats!


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

mrbacklash said:


> awesome congrats!


Thanks!


----------

